# Aussie Army Slang



## Spr.Earl (17 Feb 2004)

First off Wes thank‘s for the photog‘s you posted.
I was surprised to see the old bloop gun!!


Now for the fun.
I know some Aussie slang like the dunnie,a cannie,fare dinkum or how about D.I.L.I.G.A.F.,
POM is a given.

I know load‘s of Brit and U.S. slang but not having worked with the Aussie‘s I have never had the chance to hear or read any untill reading you post‘s


Could you post some of the colourfull Aussie Army slang for us with the relevent meaning‘s,if you don‘t mind.


----------

